# Sammy gets MH pass #4



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations! I've not yet gotten my feet wet in field training, so I only have the barest inking of how much work this was, but I know it was a lot! Thumbs up! Good boy, Sammy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:jamming::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: Congrats Sammy, and mom!!!!!!
:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! And he is running at National?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Barb, he is running master at the national. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations! You two are on a roll  Good luck at National.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge Congratulations to you!!!! And thanks for attaching a photo - I always love seeing the dog with the ribbon


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know this sounds strange, but I'm probably *almost* as excited as you are!! Whether or not he passes at National, he's soon going to be a MH!!


----------

